
Giraffe: Using Deep Reinforcement Learning to Play Chess - te
http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.01549
======
te
[http://www.technologyreview.com/view/541276/deep-learning-
ma...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/541276/deep-learning-machine-
teaches-itself-chess-in-72-hours-plays-at-international-master/)

